# Thalia's Photo Thread!



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Since getting my lil girl I've been more into getting her healthy than snapping pics, but I figured I should share her adorableness with the rest of HHC!  Here are my favorites to start off with.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is just so precious. I am so happy you started a photo thread!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She is precious! Can't get enough if her.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Happy to hear that she is feeling better, and hopefully on the mend for good!  She is just a little peach, so cute!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

She is so cute! I love her color


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Thalia's half of the C&C is finished and shes moved in! Hers is directly below Squiggy's and just waiting on some more girly liners to arrive in the mail


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Lucky hedgies!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Had her bonding with hedgie daddy yesterday and our cats dropped the guitar. Shall we say photo shoot? :lol:


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Bump


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She always looks so adorable. I didn't know she had musical talent!!!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Guys, Im having a problem with Thalia. Thing is, its adorable, but problematic. Thalia's become a cuddle bug and would rather snooze all day with me than walk about and regain her strength. Every day we do exercise laps on the floor to rebuild her leg muscles. But lately, instead of exploring all she does is turn around and wobble back to me for cuddles. Its ridiculously cute and sweet, but at this rate she won't get to walking any better. The only time she ever tries getting around on her own is at night when she wobbles/drags herself to her food. Any suggestions on how to solve my predicament? She would rather snooze in my hands than walk...


----------



## kcgirl62 (Jul 26, 2012)

I guess you should just keep making her exercise. She'll probably want to do it more when it doesn't hurt as much and isn't as awkward. She's so cute by the way!


----------

